# Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

I have done the TBA procedure on my 2001 GTI VR6 a couple times before with no problem. Today I brought in my VAG com to work to pull the codes on a coworker's 01 VR6 because it threw a CEL yesterday. Got some misfire DTCs, cleared them and they did not come back yet. 
Later, we tried to do the TBA (following the exact instructions) and when I hit "Switch to Basic Settings" the top right display changed to "ERROR". 
I waited a while, then closed out the window and the controller, opened it back up and now it reads "ERROR" in the far right display for block 060 every time.
I'm using a twin-com, VAG version 303.1
What happened and how do I get rid of the error message? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help (Nik S.)*

Make sure all of the test conditions are being met:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/throttlebody.html


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help ([email protected])*

There are certain test conditions that must be met before doing a TBA:
- No DTC's in the Engine Controller
- Battery voltage at least 11.5 V
- Throttle must be at idling position (keep your foot off the gas pedal)
- Throttle body part must not be dirty (carbonized).
- Coolant temperature must be between 5 and 95C

Ok, I had already cleared the DTC's, and I know that my foot wasn't on the gas pedal. It is about -6 C outside, and the car had been sitting for a few hours. Perhaps I'll let it run for a few minutes to get the coolant temp up and try again? Thanks!


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help (Nik S.)*

Let it warm up for a bit, and it worked fine. I guess I need to take my own advice and RTFM next time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help (Nik S.)*

Now that you have that done, download and install Release 311.2:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/download/


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help ([email protected])*

311.2 ? wuss!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help (John A)*

Confuscious say: Update to newest release before updating to newest Beta. The Activation for 303.1 will not work with Beta 402.1 and Beta 402.1 cannot be activated on its own. So, if you have 303.1, download and install Release 311.2. Fill out the "Short" registration form. Activate it. Then, Beta 402.1 will be fully activated automatically when it is installed. Of course, users with HEX or KEY Interfaces don't need to worry about any of this Activation stuff.


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help ([email protected])*

Already have plans on doing that exact procedure when I get home from work. I can only make so many trips to the parking lot with my laptop before the boss starts to wonder what kind of "work" I'm actually doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation Error - help (Nik S.)*

Tell your boss that Andy says it's okay to do this on company time.


----------

